# Acronyms and Initials, A-Z



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2022)

In this game, we list acronyms (initials put together to form a "word", such as NASA, UNICEF, etc.  or well-known initials, such as FDR, .... or special words coined by putting together parts of other words, such as Brexit.  List goes in alphabetical order, please.  I'll start.

AOL (America On Line)

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2022)

BBB (Better Business Bureau)

C


----------



## officerripley (Sep 24, 2022)

CERN (Conseil européen pour la recherche nucléaire; in Engl.: European Organization for Nuclear Research)

D


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2022)

DOD - Dept. of Defense

E


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2022)

ETA  -   Estimated Time of Arrival ..   + many others

F


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2022)

FDA - Food & Drug Administration

G


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2022)

GEICO = Government Employees Insurance Company

E


----------



## officerripley (Sep 26, 2022)

ESA - European Space Agency

F


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2022)

H should have been next, Holly.

HEPA - High Efficiency Particulate Air (filter)

It's part of a furnace and/or air conditioning system. Good thing they use the acronym!

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2022)

IBM ... International Business Machines

J


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2022)

JFK - John Fitzgerald Kennedy

K


----------



## officerripley (Sep 28, 2022)

KFC - Kentucky Fried Chicken

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2022)

LSD - Lysergic Acid Diethylamide

M


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2022)

M.O. - Modus Operandi

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2022)

NFL - National Football League

O


----------



## officerripley (Oct 3, 2022)

OSHA - Occupational Safety and Health Administration

P


----------



## tinytn (Oct 3, 2022)

PTA ---- Parent  Teacher  Association

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 4, 2022)

Q.E.D. - Quod Erat Demonstrandum

R


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2022)

R&R - Rest & Relaxation

S


----------



## officerripley (Oct 5, 2022)

SEC - (U.S.) Security and Exchange Commission

T


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2022)

TTYL - Talk to you later
U


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 5, 2022)

UFP - University for Prodigies 

V


----------



## officerripley (Oct 5, 2022)

VIP - Very Important Person

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 5, 2022)

WWW - World Wide Web

X


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 15, 2022)

XXX - Moonshine


Y


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2022)

Y2K  ...Year   2000

Z


----------



## officerripley (Oct 15, 2022)

Whoops, cross-over post. Still trying to think of a "Z" one, lol.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2022)

ZCU - Zimbabwe Cricket Union

A


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2022)

AARP  - American Assocation of Retired Persons

B


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2022)

BRB  ~  Be Right  Back

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2022)

CCR ... Credence Clearwater Revival

D


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2022)

DNC - Democratic National Committee

E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2022)

EST ~  Eastern Standard Time

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2022)

FCC ... Federal Communications Commission

G


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 24, 2022)

GIF  ~   Graphics  Interchange Format 

H


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2022)

HTML - Hypertext Markup Language

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2022)

*IRS ... Internal Revenue Service

J*


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 27, 2022)

JPL  Jet Propulsion Laboratory

K


----------



## Sunny (Oct 28, 2022)

KKK - Ku Klux Klan  (Ugh!)

L


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2022)

LOL  ~  

M


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 28, 2022)

MASH ~ Mobile Army Surgical Hospital

N


----------



## Sunny (Oct 29, 2022)

NFL - National Football League

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2022)

OSHA ... Occupational Safety and Health Administration 

P


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 30, 2022)

POW  ~   Prisoner of War

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2022)

QFT - Quoted For Truth

R


----------



## Sunny (Nov 6, 2022)

RCMP - Royal Canadian Mounted Police

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2022)

STD - Se.xually Transmitted Diseases 

T


----------



## Sunny (Nov 6, 2022)

TMI - Too Much Information

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 7, 2022)

UTI ... Urinary Tract Infection

V


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2022)

VIP - Very Important Person

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 9, 2022)

*WPA ... Works Progress Administration

XYZ*


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 25, 2022)

X-amine Your Zipper!

A


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2022)

Ask Before Crashing

D E F


----------

